# Harry Farnum



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi .. I was wondering if anyone knows where to find a pic of the Harry Farnum , a tanker built by Toledo Shipbuilding Company in 1912 ON 210590 as George E Warren for Boston and Virginia Tptn. Co. She was later owned by Sinclair Navigation and scrapped in 1937 ..One of my wifes distant relatives was skipper of her for a while.. Many thanks


----------

